# I wonder what TiVo's got cooking for CES



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

TiVo just posted this on FB. I wonder what they've got cooking. Any speculation?



> Are you attending CES or do you live in Las Vegas? We need volunteers for something exciting that we're working on from January 6th to January 10th in Las Vegas, NV! In addition to being a part of something very cool, there will be opportunities to win some great prizes for those who help.
> 
> To learn more or sign up, please email [email protected]!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Interested to hear what this exercise will be...

Android streaming support is one thing we've heard for the show.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Probably something to do with OOH streaming. They're supposedly working on an update that will allow better adaptive streaming and streaming over LTE. Maybe they want people to wander around the show, or Vegas, showing people how they can watch TV on their phone. Total guess, could be way off.

Also hoping they add browser support to the Stream. After doing some research, and testing on my own, you can play an HLS stream in a browser as long as Flash is installed. So they just need to wrap it in an HTML5 UI and we should be able to stream to PCs.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Technically this probably isn't actually TiVo, Inc., but

TiVo co-founders poised to release new set-top streaming box


http://www.tweaktown.com/news/34437...o-release-new-set-top-streaming-box/index.htm


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Just what the world needs, another miniature streaming box.


----------



## Curt (Oct 26, 2003)

bbrown9 said:


> Any speculation?


A whole lot of nothing.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

An Android streaming announcement is a lock for the show. Whether or not release corresponds with the show dates, I can't say. I also know an updated Amazon experience is in the pipeline - between that, the new Netflix, and the Opera store I wouldn't be surprised to see an announcement related to new apps or such. 

They'll have a way more public presence this year with a booth in one of the convention center halls, versus the more private meeting area they've done in years past. Doesn't necessarily mean they'll announce anything grand, but they'll surely have more foot traffic and a larger stage to tell the Roamio story.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

davezatz said:


> An Android streaming announcement is a lock for the show. Whether or not release corresponds with the show dates, I can't say. I also know an updated Amazon experience is in the pipeline - between that, the new Netflix, and the Opera store I wouldn't be surprised to see an announcement related to new apps or such.
> 
> They'll have a way more public presence this year with a booth in one of the convention center halls, versus the more private meeting area they've done in years past. Doesn't necessarily mean they'll announce anything grand, but they'll surely have more foot traffic and a larger stage to tell the Roamio story.


Thanks Dave, looking forward to it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Fingers crossed for HBOGo and VUDU.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Whatever it is will probably only be half baked.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

davezatz said:


> An Android streaming announcement is a lock for the show. Whether or not release corresponds with the show dates, I can't say. I also know an updated Amazon experience is in the pipeline - between that, the new Netflix, and the Opera store I wouldn't be surprised to see an announcement related to new apps or such.
> 
> They'll have a way more public presence this year with a booth in one of the convention center halls, versus the more private meeting area they've done in years past. Doesn't necessarily mean they'll announce anything grand, but they'll surely have more foot traffic and a larger stage to tell the Roamio story.


Will it actually have Prime though?


----------



## Fred C Dobbs (Dec 5, 2013)

how about an antenna add on for Roamio plus?

FCD


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Fred C Dobbs said:


> how about an antenna add on for Roamio plus?
> 
> FCD


Not happening, not possible.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> Not happening, not possible.


Why? Tivo could record from a network or USB OTA tuner just as easily as a built in one. I don't believe this is ever going to happen but I don't see any technical reason it couldn't.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

scandia101 said:


> Whatever it is will probably only be half baked.


Which is why you have to be very careful what you order when dining in the TiVo Cafe.


----------



## Starfury9 (Nov 1, 2013)

There probably won't be any super large announcements because the Roamio series is still so new. Probably some minor updates, android streaming, etc.
But you never know...


----------



## thegardentool (Oct 3, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Probably something to do with OOH streaming. They're supposedly working on an update that will allow better adaptive streaming and streaming over LTE. Maybe they want people to wander around the show, or Vegas, showing people how they can watch TV on their phone. Total guess, could be way off.


I think you have a pretty good guess. The way they are asking for volunteers, this would make sense.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I've never been to CES, but it sounds like data speeds can be terrible (especially on the upstream end). This is a report from last years event:

http://venturebeat.com/2012/01/17/best-cell-provider-of-ces-2012/

So demoing the forthcoming adaptive streaming capability may be interesting. Hopefully there's enough bandwidth to work with this year.

ETA: guess January 2012 would actually be 2 CES shows back.


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

Broadcast Bender: Three TV Fans Will Attempt to Watch 87 Hours of Television, During the TiVo(R) TV Binge-Viewing World Record Attempt

With the New TiVo Roamio(TM), TiVo Intends to Break GUINNESS WORLD RECORDS' Longest Marathon Watching Television Record With a Live Audience at CES 2014

SAN JOSE, CA -- 01/03/14 -- TiVo Inc. (NASDAQ: TIVO) will bring the comfort of a living room, its highly acclaimed new TiVo Roamio and hours of the best television content to the 2014 Consumer Electronics Show (CES) floor this January, when three small screen fanatics will continuously watch TV for nearly four days in an attempt to break the GUINNESS WORLD RECORDS(R) record for the longest marathon watching television record. As part of the TiVo TV Binge-Viewing World Record Attempt,* which kicks off on Monday, January 6, the three TV aficionados will attempt to watch more than 86 hours and 37 minutes of television in order to break the existing world record.

TiVo's TV Binge-Viewing World Record Attempt will take place throughout CES in TiVo's booth -- number 7920, in the Central Hall of the Las Vegas Convention Center. The attempt will begin at 7 p.m. on January 6, with a projected end date of January 10. The current world record for the longest marathon watching television is held by two Californians who watched consecutive episodes of FOX's "The Simpsons" for more than 86 hours in 2012.

"Now, more than ever, we're seeing a huge range of buzz-worthy television content -- from sitcoms, to reality TV, to dramas -- and these shows are permeating our culture, becoming a part of daily conversation. As a result, consumers are increasingly binge-viewing popular TV programming, and this phenomenon has truly gained social acceptance," said Tom Rogers, President and CEO of TiVo. "TiVo Roamio is only way to get all your regular channels and streaming content like Netflix and Hulu, while also getting live and recorded TV and video-on-demand, even while getting it to your iPad or iPhone for viewing anywhere -- it allows you to binge on anything and everything, anywhere, anytime like nothing else out there."

Television and radio host and self-proclaimed "TV superfan" Chris Cashman will serve as host and emcee of the TiVo TV Binge-Viewing World Record Attempt, and dozens of staff and volunteers will serve as official timekeepers and witnesses, observing the guidelines set by GUINNESS WORLD RECORDS.

To watch the contestants in real time during the world record attempt, follow TiVo on Twitter (@TiVo) or follow the #TiVoWorldRecord hashtag. Videos summarizing the record attempt will be posted daily at YouTube.com/TiVo. You can also visit http://dropc.am/p/YsCvYJ for a live stream or, if attending CES, please visit TiVo booth number 7920 to witness the attempt.

During the TiVo TV Binge-Viewing World Record Attempt, each participant will get a five-minute break (for sleep, trips to bathroom, etc.) for every one hour of the attempt. The four participants are allowed to eat and drink while watching TV and can also change channels while looking at the screen, although talking on the telephone or reading is prohibited.


----------



## jdhutton (Jan 2, 2014)

Does this include streaming media...if so shouldn't be too bad doing a battlestar galactica marathon. If its live tv...going to be a lot of p90x / infomercial content. that right there would kill me. lol

JD


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

drebbe said:


> Broadcast Bender: Three TV Fans Will Attempt to Watch 87 Hours of Television, During the TiVo(R) TV Binge-Viewing World Record Attempt


So don't watch (like me). Product launches are not normally done before the doors open.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Looks look TiVo is going to try to check all the boxes this year starting with CES. These are still educated guesses at this point, but we may see...


Android Stream Support
Amazon Prime Streaming App
Cellular Stream support

These are some big items, anything else you are hoping to see?

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2014-01/expect-tivo-ces/


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

At this point, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Interesting... I thought I created a new thread. 

Did a mod move it into this existing thread? No big deal, just surprised me, I don't think that has ever happened to me before.

NotNowChief:

I am betting two of the three on this list will be announced at CES and wouldn't be surprised to see them all.

The question isn't whether we will see them, the question is how long between the announcement and actual delivery we will have to wait.

In the past TiVo has kept new products in the realm of a rumor and really couldn't be criticized for missing a delivery date. If the truly, publicly announce these items at CES, I hope they are ready to deliver - in a reasonable timeframe.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They showed the original S3 TiVo at CES and then didn't deliver it until September that year so don't be too shocked if we get announcements that don't come to fruition right away.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bradleys said:


> ............
> 
> I am betting two of the three on this list will be announced at CES and wouldn't be surprised to see them all.
> 
> ...........


What are the odds that Android Stream support gets pushed to 2015?

I still can't believe it has been this long.


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> What are the odds that Android Stream support gets pushed to 2015?
> 
> I still can't believe it has been this long.


I'll take that bet.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

NotNowChief said:


> I'll take that bet.


That it will get pushed? Or that it wont?

I wouldn't take the bet either way as TiVo is completely unpredictable.


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

How about a Verizon/TIVO partnership?

Verizon's next platform VMS seems to be going nowhere fast.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

HenryFarpolo said:


> How about a Verizon/TIVO partnership?
> 
> Verizon's next platform VMS seems to be going nowhere fast.


That would be great, but very unlikely.

Probably lots of promotion of VMS next week, though I gave up on it.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I'd like to see official SDK for mindrpc related functionality and SDK for video streaming to and from a TiVo (not via Opera but the kind of access Netflix seems to have). I don't expect to ever get either one of those, but one can always dream...

My guess is on SDK front at best they will offer up a lame Opera browser based SDK which is not very useful for video streaming given it is restricted to mp4 container with H.264 video and aac audio only. i.e. Nothing beyond what can already be done without an SDK with built in Opera browser.

I'd also like to see browser client support for TiVo Stream (to extend it to laptops/desktops instead of just iOS/Android), but doubt that's on the horizon any time soon, if ever.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Sixto said:


> That would be great, but very unlikely.
> 
> Probably lots of promotion of VMS next week, though I gave up on it.


Yeah, I wonder what happened there... Investing less in the FiOS hardware? Sidetracked by the Arris/Moto merger? New streaming features slowing down development? Hm. Just pinged my Verizon PR person for more. Although I may not be able to share anything I learn until next week.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

moyekj said:


> I'd also like to see browser client support for TiVo Stream (to extend it to laptops/desktops instead of just iOS/Android), but doubt that's on the horizon any time soon, if ever.


I actually think this might happen. Encrypted HLS is supported via Flash now, and TiVo already showed a browser based version of their UI last year at the cable show. So the pieces to make it happen exist already.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> That it will get pushed? Or that it wont?
> 
> I wouldn't take the bet either way as TiVo is completely unpredictable.


I am actually pretty upbeat on TiVo at the moment. The tempo of development and delivery has been breath of fresh air considering the 2 year malaise they were in.

I think android support and cellular streaming will be demoed and come pretty quickly following CES. As for a new Amazon Prime client, call it wishful thinking.

Worthwhile SDK? I am not very optimistic outside what Opera already offers.

Web based client? I think TiVo is really missing the oportunity with this - but I am also not very optimistic for a near term solution.

How about implementation of dynamic tuner allocation for the stream?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> I actually think this might happen. Encrypted HLS is supported via Flash now, and TiVo already showed a browser based version of their UI last year at the cable show. So the pieces to make it happen exist already.


I suspect what TiVo is trying to avoid is developing a utility that can feed a large screen - and compete with the Mini.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo already showed a browser based version of their UI last year at the cable show.


The portal has already soft launched for RCN... yet there hasn't been a press release/announcement by TiVo or RCN yet. Probably coming soon?

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-12/tivo-powered-rcn2go-video-portal-launches/

And here's the video I shot at the Cable Show. What they add to it is limitless, just depends on licensing stuff for folks like RCN and a desire (for stuff like retail Roamio/Stream access).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

bradleys said:


> I suspect what TiVo is trying to avoid is developing a utility that can feed a large screen - and compete with the Mini.


Maybe, but I think the limitations on the Stream thus far have been technical and not some fear of competition with the Mini. They use encrypted HLS for streaming, which was not widely supported outside of Apple products until recently. It was only added to Android in 4.0 and fully supported in 4.2, and only added to the Flash player plug-in for the desktop back in July. The ability to expand the Stream to other devices, without having to convert to a completely different protocol, has only recently become possible so I'm not sure limiting the Streaming to iOS until now is really an indication of intent. I think it's more an indication of technical limitation.

Although why they lock down HDMI and AirPlay I'm not sure. However that could be something they do to appease Cable Labs and not to prevent competition with the Mini.

Personally I think using the Stream in place of a Mini would be a poor experience anyway, so I'm not sure many people would use it like that even if it were an option.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

davezatz said:


> The portal has already soft launched for RCN... yet there hasn't been a press release/announcement by TiVo or RCN yet. Probably coming soon?
> 
> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-12/tivo-powered-rcn2go-video-portal-launches/
> 
> And here's the video I shot at the Cable Show. What they add to it is limitless, just depends on licensing stuff for folks like RCN and a desire (for stuff like retail Roamio/Stream access).


When you watched that demo did they ever show the ability to actually play video via that portal? Or even have a placeholder where that might be?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> When you watched that demo did they ever show the ability to actually play video via that portal? Or even have a placeholder where that might be?


The demo probably wasn't for public consumption at the time... and I assumed having it out in the open was an oversight - so I quickly took a few pics and just shot this little video before anyone stopped to wonder what I was looking at.  Whatever's in there is pretty much most/all of what I saw.

EDIT: I should add that the site looked like a beta for RCN but was hosted on a "tvetest" TiVo URL. Also, I found a pic where there was an on demand playback option. Unfortunately, doesn't look like I have any photos from a NPL/recording.


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

OOH streaming not restricted by the ridiculous CCI byte would be welcomed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

bayern_fan said:


> OOH streaming not restricted by the ridiculous CCI byte would be welcomed.


That's more a legal issue. I'm sure they'd add that if they could. Maybe they're just taking a cautious approach and seeing how the cable companies react, or maybe they already asked Cable Labs and this is what they have to do. We don't really know at this point and there is really no precedent. The only other devices that do out of home streaming exploit the analog hole and aren't subject to the CCI byte at all. (DirecTV also does direct streaming, but they are their own provider so they can do pretty much whatever they want)


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I believe TiVo will have a presence as tonight's Pepcom Digital Experience event, so some news to go along with it isn't out of the question. The main convention center floor opens Thursday, but here's what TiVo's under construction booth looked like on Saturday:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/419571805171367936


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Looks nice so far. You meant Tuesday?


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

davezatz said:


> I believe TiVo will have a presence as tonight's Pepcom Digital Experience event, so some news to go along with it isn't out of the question. The main convention center floor opens Thursday, but here's what TiVo's under construction booth looked like on Saturday:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/419571805171367936


Hope they used the $1.00 off coupon from TiVo Central for those paper towels.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Those do not appear to be Bounty!


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

davezatz said:


> I believe TiVo will have a presence as tonight's Pepcom Digital Experience event, so some news to go along with it isn't out of the question. The main convention center floor opens Thursday, but here's what TiVo's under construction booth looked like on Saturday:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/419571805171367936


This video link is to "watch people watch tv" and try to break the record. https://www.dropcam.com/p/YsCvYJ

But for now, you can watch (and hear) people assemble the booth. The fact that the sound is on, seems funny to me.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

AdamNJ said:


> This video link is to "watch people watch tv" and try to break the record. https://www.dropcam.com/p/YsCvYJ
> 
> But for now, you can watch (and hear) people assemble the booth. The fact that the sound is on, seems funny to me.


Grab a screen shot if anyone eats a booger...


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

CoxInPHX said:


> Grab a screen shot if anyone eats a booger...


Coincidentally, @TiVo tweets 


> TiVo ‏@TiVo 2h
> We are watching American Pickers...


Is TV watching the "exciting project" TiVo was recruiting volunteers for?


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

TiVo Inc., a global leader in the advanced television entertainment market, demonstrated a Network DVR (NDVR) next generation cloud television prototype today at the Consumer Electronics Show (CES) in Las Vegas.

"It may surprise people to learn just how many of TiVo's features are already delivered from the cloud but storage in the cloud is the easy part. TiVo is making it easy both for the consumer and the operator to navigate within a cloud environment to facilitate a TV experience that is much more personal and we are once again leading the way in developing the best in class consumer features to enable the consumer to access all the content they want, whenever and wherever they want it -- even as those sources and devices continue to evolve," said TiVo's Vice President of Innovation, Joshua Danovitz. "With an increasingly complicated entertainment landscape that includes a multitude of content choices, sources and devices, both consumers and operators are challenged to find the appropriate means to navigate the burgeoning content. TiVo is once again defining the landscape of how viewers will consume entertainment, and how pay TV operators provide the best in class user experience."

The TiVo NDVR is a natural extension of the TiVo solution and will use TiVo's Emmy Award winning cloud service. TiVo's NDVR will extend the TiVo Service and consistent user experience on every device, while enabling consumers to easily find, consume and socially share cloud delivered content through the TiVo user interface. This is an important next step for operators as they consider a transition to IP delivered content and utilization of low-cost IP clients and consumer provided devices (tablets, smartphones, etc.) while enhancing the user experience anywhere they may be.

TiVo will extend current features and functionality and plans to enable new consumer features that enable co-viewing experiences through social networks and recommendations across disparate libraries of content.

"The natural evolution of the TiVo Service to address network storage is one of the cornerstones of TiVo's overall strategy to deliver an experience that delights the consumer on every screen while driving down pay TV operator costs at the same time as increasing monetization opportunities," continued Danovitz.

In addition to moving the Roamio experience to the cloud, TiVo would be enabling operators and programmers to manage complex content rights, create multiple tiers of network PVR features, and enable multiscreen policies that accelerate the critical transition to an all IP video world. For instance, operators deploying TiVo's NDVR could offer a premium service with expanded catch-up and save options. The service could also empower programmers to more intelligently target advertising in cloud hosted time-shifted content.

CES 2014 runs from January 7 - 10 in Las Vegas. TiVo's booth is located at LVCC, Central Hall - 7920.

Joshua Danovitz will be keynoting at "Connecting to the Cloud @ CES" where he'll explain the competitive edge of cloud-based solutions compared to older, more localized methods of online content distribution (and moreover, how social networking influences how, when and what we stream) on Wednesday, January 8, 5:00 p.m. in the Las Vegas Convention Center North Hall, N262.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

lame, prototype never will be release knowing Tivo....

http://www.engadget.com/2014/01/07/tivo-network-dvr-prototype/?ncid=rss_truncated


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ilovedvrs said:


> lame, prototype never will be release knowing Tivo....
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2014/01/07/tivo-network-dvr-prototype/?ncid=rss_truncated


I wouldn't want to be totally reliant on cloud storage for a DVR. If you could pick and choose which Season Passes gets stored locally and which get stored in the cloud, then I could see using it.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ilovedvrs said:


> lame, prototype never will be release knowing Tivo....
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2014/01/07/tivo-network-dvr-prototype/?ncid=rss_truncated


It doesn't sound like a stand alone consumer offering. Sounds like an offering for/to cable companies who rent you TiVo DVRs.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I wouldn't want to be totally reliant on cloud storage for a DVR. If you could pick and choose which Season Passes gets stored locally and which get stored in the cloud, then I could see using it.


First as I said in my last post I don't think this will be direct to consumer offering and even if it is, given I can not even stream SD stuff many nights without lots of buffering and that my upload speed is less than 0.5/Mb/s I don't personally don't see how I could use the service any time soon.


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

Cloud storage of a local recording could provide some hope that we will someday be able to access our Tivo recordings from a web browser.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Consumer Roamios (and series 4 units) are already too cloud dependent IMO given the "c133" errors we were all getting fairly recently and the associated loss of functionality. I don't see increasing cloud dependency as a good thing at all...


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

FOX and ABC OD is somewhat like a cloud service, and you are forced to watch ads and can't fast forward, not what I want from my DRV experience. Even Netflix is a pain to go back in a program, not like using a recorded program on todays TiVo. If my cable/internet goes down in a storm I still have any recorded programs on my TiVo I can watch. Non recordable IPTV with ads is of no value to me, and I think many others.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

atmuscarella said:


> First as I said in my last post I don't think this will be direct to consumer offering and even if it is, given I can not even stream SD stuff many nights without lots of buffering and that my upload speed is less than 0.5/Mb/s I don't personally don't see how I could use the service any time soon.


I would be interested in having some cloud space as a component of the solution. One reason Netflix and other streaming services work so well, is that they have the infrastructure to drive the services. You expose the weak link in OOH streaming, you need to (in real time) convert the stream, upload the stream through your network to the internet and then download the stream to your device... Any bottleneck along that path will cause a stutter, stammer or just plain failure.

And even the process of offloading content to your device is a pain, because at least with IOS, it cannot be done in the background.

If you had cloud space you could choose to move a recording (or record to...) that cloud storage. It would then be available to you remotely - with the stability and hardware support to make OOH streaming as reliable as Netflix.

Nobody wants to give up their local storage for cloud storage, but cloud storage as an additonal service would be a very welcome addition in my mind.

Another Thought:

What if - both of us as TiVo owers - I could share my cloud content with you? A process as simple as changing the owner ID and it moves from me to you should make the solution legal... You could then view it from your TiVo or TiVo portal device. When you are done with it, transfer it back to me or the next guy...

I have an open mind on the oportunties of this solution, as long as the industry / TiVo doesn't try to take my local storage away.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

In this scenario, "cloud" means outside your home's network and on your Cable Provider network. Not public internet cloud like Netflix and Hulu. Bandwidth shouldn't be as big an issue as one would assume.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Philmatic said:


> In this scenario, "cloud" means outside your home's network and on your Cable Provider network. Not public internet cloud like Netflix and Hulu. Bandwidth shouldn't be as big an issue as one would assume.


First off, we do not know what the full intent of this service is.

It might be as simple as allowing small cable companies to offer a cheap (think TiVo Mini*) solution to customers paired with cloud storage.

It might also be offered as a service to retail consumers for more robust functionality as I outlined above. As a service, the difference between private cloud and semipublic cloud (my content sharing scenario) is a small leap. I never suggested that TiVo would become a Netflix type provider of content or serve single copies of content across consumers. I only suggest that a robust cloud infrastructure would serve content remotely with more stability then the solution in place today.

Both solutions are resonable and bring consumer value.

*note: I realize a new box would need to be designed with tuners, etc.. and the TiVo Mini couldn't be leveraged directly.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

I highly, highly doubt that this would be something offered to retail customers, nor would it be something that you record locally but then push the content back up to the cloud service. How inefficient is that? Send the video down in a 5-10mbps QAM, only to immediately push it right back up through the public internet at the same exact bitrate, when most people don't have that high of an upstream bandwidth?

This is entirely to compete with the likes of ActiveVideo. The tuners will be at the cable company, they'll just record it directly at the datacenter, and then the video will be streamed to you either via IP or via a VOD type system. To think otherwise is foolish wishful thinking.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

bradleys said:


> I would be interested in having some cloud space as a component of the solution. One reason Netflix and other streaming services work so well, is that they have the infrastructure to drive the services. You expose the weak link in OOH streaming, you need to (in real time) convert the stream, upload the stream through your network to the internet and then download the stream to your device... Any bottleneck along that path will cause a stutter, stammer or just plain failure.
> 
> And even the process of offloading content to your device is a pain, because at least with IOS, it cannot be done in the background.
> 
> ...


If TiVo decided to provide cloud storage to consumers as an add on, I think that would be great for many, even most people. However there are still some of us that do not have access to very good high speed Internet. My Frontier DSL is supposed to be 6 Mb/sec but there are plenty of times it drops to 1.5 or less and I end up with buffering SD content to the point I don't want to use it. Uploads is even worse absolute best is 1/3Mb/sec, so uploading anything of much size to the "cloud" is all but impossible.

That said I really don't see why TiVo would do this on the consumer side without charging an extra monthly fee, which would turn off lots of people. Plus unless there is a major change in restrictions allot of content could not be copied to the cloud just like it can not be copied to another DVR or an iOS device now.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> Whatever it is will probably only be half baked.


Yeah. But it will still ship and will be intolerably slow, buggy, and unreliable, and the fix will always be "real soon now" but "I can't wait for the new hardware that will fix this." Wash. Rinse. Repeat.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

"Cloud DVR's" are all the rage at the moment and we are already seeing a number of solutions being paraded out during CES this year. And yes, you are correct - the solution is designed to make delivering the DVR service cheaper and contained.

The price reduction will come with some forced advertising, limitations in flexibility and limitations in available space - but I suspect it is going to be very popular both as a service delivered by cable companies and as a retail option (whether TiVo offers it retails is beside the point).

But - I disagree with you that offering some cloud space to current retail customers would bring no value. I am not talking about the cableco, I am talking about TiVo and, while it may be wishful thinking - cloud as a service has a use case.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

What would knock my socks is a built in Microsoft Windows CE Media client that works as a UVerse interface.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

bradleys said:


> "Cloud DVR's" are all the rage at the moment and we are already seeing a number of solutions being paraded out during CES this year. And yes, you are correct - the solution is designed to make delivering the DVR service cheaper and contained.
> 
> The price reduction will come with some forced advertising, limitations in flexibility and limitations in available space - but I suspect it is going to be very popular both as a service delivered by cable companies and as a retail option (whether TiVo offers it retails is beside the point).
> 
> But - I disagree with you that offering some cloud space to current retail customers would bring no value. I am not talking about the cableco, I am talking about TiVo and, while it may be wishful thinking - cloud as a service has a use case.


Sure it has a use case, everything you can think of has a use case. But, there's not enough customers to make it profitable. Think of how few retail customers TiVo actually has, and then think of how high it would have to be priced for them to make money on it.



MikeAndrews said:


> What would knock my socks is a built in Microsoft Windows CE Media client that works as a UVerse interface.


That doesn't even make sense. TiVo boxes run Linux. Mediaroom is a wholly competing platform to TiVo.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

atmuscarella said:


> That said I really don't see why TiVo would do this on the consumer side without charging an extra monthly fee, which would turn off lots of people.


Not unlike dropbox and other solutions - I would design the solution as offering a small amount of space as part of your service package and allowing you to increase that space for a fee. But, I do agree - they would need to find a way to generate revenue from the solution.



atmuscarella said:


> Plus unless there is a major change in restrictions allot of content could not be copied to the cloud just like it can not be copied to another DVR or an iOS device now.


TiVo hasn't let the restrictions on Comcast and others stop their development - what protected content would allow and wouldn't allow is open for debate, but I don't want to be held back because you have a crappy cable provider.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

JosephB said:


> Sure it has a use case, everything you can think of has a use case. But, there's not enough customers to make it profitable. Think of how few retail customers TiVo actually has, and then think of how high it would have to be priced for them to make money on it.


If TiVo were already developing the cloud infrastructure to support Cloud only retail and Cloud only CableCo DVR's then offering that service to full service retail and CableCo custumers would only add to the user base and economy of scale...

TiVo will decide what makes sense for them. Either they will be correct or they will wither and die. But if Retail Cloud DVR's become a popular option (and I think they will) then TiVo can choose to compete or not. I think I have seen two retail Cloud DVR offerings from CES already, so to think this will only be a CableCo option is a little pessimistic in my mind.

http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/7/52...ce-live-tv-dvr-and-video-on-demand/in/5042993


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

bradleys said:


> It might be as simple as allowing small cable companies to offer a cheap (think TiVo Mini*) solution to customers paired with cloud storage.





bradleys said:


> *note: I realize a new box would need to be designed with tuners, etc.. and the TiVo Mini couldn't be leveraged directly.





JosephB said:


> I highly, highly doubt that this would be something offered to retail customers, nor would it be something that you record locally but then push the content back up to the cloud service. How inefficient is that? Send the video down in a 5-10mbps QAM, only to immediately push it right back up through the public internet at the same exact bitrate, when most people don't have that high of an upstream bandwidth?
> 
> This is entirely to compete with the likes of ActiveVideo. The tuners will be at the cable company, they'll just record it directly at the datacenter, and then the video will be streamed to you either via IP or via a VOD type system. To think otherwise is foolish wishful thinking.


This makes the most sense. This is strictly MSO-directed.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

tatergator1 said:


> This makes the most sense. This is strictly MSO-directed.


As I said, I do expect that TiVo is focusing on providing small MSO providers a turn key solution. And yes, Initially, this may be the entire scope of the effort. However, I do see value for TiVo in expanding that functionality and apparently others do as well.

http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/7/52...ce-live-tv-dvr-and-video-on-demand/in/5042993



> Sony announces cloud-based TV service with live TV, DVR, and video on demand


Players like Sony are going after the retail market with cloud based DVR's. Must just be me (oh and Sony) that thinks cloud based solutions might generate revenue.

If Sony is going to provide this service, how far behind can Microsoft with the Xbox One be?


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

bradleys said:


> If TiVo were already developing the cloud infrastructure to support Cloud only retail and Cloud only CableCo DVR's then offering that service to full service retail and CableCo custumers would only add to the user base and economy of scale...
> 
> TiVo will decide what makes sense for them. Either they will be correct or they will wither and die. But if Retail Cloud DVR's become a popular option (and I think they will) then TiVo can choose to compete or not. I think I have seen two retail Cloud DVR offerings from CES already, so to think this will only be a CableCo option is a little pessimistic in my mind.
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/7/52...ce-live-tv-dvr-and-video-on-demand/in/5042993


What retail cloud DVRs are you talking about? I think you are mistaken about the architecture of how the TiVo cloud DVR would work, how current cable company provided cloud DVRs work, and how the Sony "Internet TV" service will work.

Current cable company network DVRs and the proposed TiVo network DVR would work this way: The network streams are recorded at the cable company's datacenter and recorded to servers in their datacenter. Not TiVo's datacenter or whatever other vendor they use. The nature of cable means that this cannot be a "universal" service run by TiVo on TiVo's servers in their datacenter. Now, they would surely have supporting network services that still run on their servers, but the DVR portion would, by the virtue of how the content licenses work, HAVE to be run individually by each cable company.

Additionally, the programs would be delivered to you via the cable company's private network. It would not transit the public internet. Imagine if everything you recorded and watched went over the internet. With most cable companies imposing caps, this would be untenable. This is another reason a retail TiVo cloud DVR would not work.

So, building this and releasing it to cable companies doesn't mean they can just also release it for retail customers. As a matter of fact, it means that they specifically could not offer it to retail customers.

The only way any "cloud" DVR service would work for retail customers would be for your TiVo to record the program locally, and then upload it back to TiVo's servers. If this is the architecture they've picked, then TiVo is going out of business. If it's not, then there is no way to offer it to retail customers.



bradleys said:


> As I said, I do expect that TiVo is focusing on providing small MSO providers a turn key solution - I do see value for TiVo in expanding that functionality and apparently others do as well.
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/7/52...ce-live-tv-dvr-and-video-on-demand/in/5042993
> 
> ...


The difference, though, is that these services are all licensing the content. The only way for TiVo to compete, in the retail space, would be to license content and bypass the cable companies entirely, which is what Sony and Microsoft are doing. TiVo isn't likely to go down that route


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

A better write-up on the announced solution:

http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/07/tivo-network-dvr/

Answers some of the questions already posed. *"Will only be offered through cable providers... (aka partners)."*


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

We have a big loss with cloud type service no matter how delivered, we have a loss of control, ads can be inserted and like a BD player you may be restricted from fast forwarding them like trying to fast forward the FBI warning on a BD disk, and getting the message *operation not allowed*.
For me no thanks.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Hercules67 said:


> A better write-up on the announced solution:
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/07/tivo-network-dvr/
> 
> Answers some of the questions already posed. *"Will only be offered through cable providers... (aka partners)."*


Nice article, it definitely helps define the intent of the product.

I said several times that I was aware that TiVo was directing this toward the Cable Cos, my point was and still is that the technology could bleed over to the retail services. Now that may mean that TiVo offers the service or it may mean that your CableCo may offer the service.

It may also mean that the service will never come to the retail TiVo, but I suggest NEVER is a very long time and Cloud as an add on service has value.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes it's directed toward the cable companies, it's really the only thing tha makes sense. When I used my BoxeeTV, that was a cloud based DVR. Of course it's not around any more but it certainly worked.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> Yes it's directed toward the cable companies, it's really the only thing tha makes sense. When I used my BoxeeTV, that was a cloud based DVR. Of course it's not around any more but it certainly worked.


The thing about CLOUD BASED SOLUTIONS....

1. I hate "On Demand" but have had to use it in the past to "catch-up".
2. I hate ads, so skipping them is essential for me, can I do that with cloud based storage?
3. How clunky is the interface?

If one 1-3 are answered.... Maybe. I think we should look at this in a positive light. TiVo is trying to enhance their revenue stream, in order to support all their products, including the ones we SO love.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

bradleys said:


> my point was and still is that the technology could bleed over to the retail services. Now that may mean that TiVo offers the service or it may mean that your CableCo may offer the service.


But it specifically can NOT be offered by TiVo directly to consumers because of the way it works. It REQUIRES that the cable company operate the storage backend and that the DVR software be running in the cable company's system.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm OTA Roamio anyway so this matters nothing to me


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There are two reasons MSOs want cloud based DVRs...

The main reason is they can offer DVR as a service without having to upgrade the users equipment. The DVR essentially becomes a VOD channel. The cost of the individual boxes become cheaper, they can convert customers without having to send out techs, and they don't have to deal with all the costly DVR equipment and potential failures. 

The other reason is it offers them control. With cloud based DVRs they have complete control over all aspects of the DRM and can even insert custom ads and/or prevent you from skipping the ads.

When these services become available most people will just accept them because they don't know any better and it'll make their bill cheaper. Eventually the MSOs will use it as an excuse to stop supporting CableCARDs and we'll be stuck with this as our only option for DVRs.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> There are two reasons MSOs want cloud based DVRs...
> 
> The main reason is they can offer DVR as a service without having to upgrade the users equipment. The DVR essentially becomes a VOD channel. The cost of the individual boxes become cheaper, they can convert customers without having to send out techs, and they don't have to deal with all the costly DVR equipment and potential failures.
> 
> ...


I think MSO-developed applications for multiple devices will be the death knell for the retail initiative. The FCC has always shown a lack of understanding when it comes to the fact that it's not just that we want to buy our boxes instead of renting from the cable company, it's a diversity in UX (which that diversity in UX is exactly what the MSOs want to kill, they hate that worse than the lost STB rental revenues)


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't suppose they'll announce android streaming at CES?


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

Tivo's newest video on this world record attempt:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fA_c8clYvX0[/media]

Nice to see the guy from 1 vs 100 on xbox 360 (which I loved and was sad to see go) found another job.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

scandia101 said:


> Whatever it is will probably only be half baked.


Maybe we should have sent TiVo some nice oven mitts for Christmas.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

tomhorsley said:


> I don't suppose they'll announce android streaming at CES?


I think it is possible. I'm guessing they will also be announcing an updated iOS app (with an updated look for iOS 7) that supports streaming over mobile. However, they could announce both of those after CES for all I know.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

87 hours is crazy! I hope someone brought some meth.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> 87 hours is crazy! I hope someone brought some meth.


If I were going to sit down for 87 hours of binge watching, you can bet the blue stuff would be on the playlist


----------



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

I volunteered today & was one of the 'witnesses' who watches them to confirm they stay awake & are watching TV. It's going to be tough for them to make it, as I saw signs of fading at 24 hours. That said, I wish them all the best. 

Kind of a boring gig, but it did get me a pass into CES, so I'll explore the show the next couple days. Another TivoCommunity member had the time slot before me. My time slot didn't finish until after the show closed today, but one of the tech guys thought they may have some promos going during the show. I'll ask tomorrow & may sign up if they have something decent. If all goes well, I may activate a couple Roamios & a Mini or two.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

delgadobb said:


> I volunteered today & was one of the 'witnesses' who watches them to confirm they stay awake & are watching TV. It's going to be tough for them to make it, as I saw signs of fading at 24 hours. That said, I wish them all the best.
> 
> Kind of a boring gig, but it did get me a pass into CES, so I'll explore the show the next couple days. Another TivoCommunity member had the time slot before me. My time slot didn't finish until after the show closed today, but one of the tech guys thought they may have some promos going during the show. I'll ask tomorrow & may sign up if they have something decent. If all goes well, I may activate a couple Roamios & a Mini or two.


Is there a record for watching people try and break a record for watching tv?


----------



## patrone (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm becoming more and more skeptical that TiVo will announce anything at CES. Pretty disappointing.

Personally was hoping for Amazon Prime Streaming, OOH streaming over cellular, and the ability to direct connect to my Roamio without a proxy. 

Pretty sure I'm going to be disappointed.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

What do you mean direct connect without a proxy?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

JosephB said:


> What do you mean direct connect without a proxy?


The current out of home streaming uses a proxy. There is evidence on the full system information screen that they are/were working on a method that used port forwarding on your router instead.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tomhorsley said:


> I don't suppose they'll announce android streaming at CES?


CES 2014 or CES 2015?


----------



## patrone (Sep 16, 2013)

JosephB said:


> What do you mean direct connect without a proxy?


I blame my OOH streaming quality issues on the proxy connection. When I've tried to stream OOH in the past I'm doing it with 5mbs up with the Roamio directly connected to my FIOS router. I'm pulling down the stream on my iPhone which was also connected to FIOS with a 20mbs down connection. The pixalation and constant freezes and overall quality of the stream was horrible. My best guess is that my connection to the proxy isn't very good...directly connecting to my Roamio would give me the best shot at a watchable experience.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

With this the 2nd day of CES, its sure quiet on the Tivo front. Would have expected something more than a lame video of folks trying to watch TV too long.

Really had expected some major announcements from Tivo this year. The networked DVR is nothing more than a mini with slightly different software to access a remote server rather than a local one. Big deal.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

The network DVR is a big deal for TiVo. You have to keep in mind, partner deals are more important to them than retail DVR customers. CableCard will die eventually, and there's no guarantee there will be a replacement. This may be the only hope for the TiVo interface and service at some date in the future.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

jcthorne said:


> With this the 2nd day of CES, its sure quiet on the Tivo front. Would have expected something more than a lame video of folks trying to watch TV too long.
> 
> Really had expected some major announcements from Tivo this year. The networked DVR is nothing more than a mini with slightly different software to access a remote server rather than a local one. Big deal.


I agree - first time in years they have a booth and we get people watching TV.

All the future functionality and near term enhancements are still being discussed in invitation only closed door meetings.

Kind of dissapointing...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jcthorne said:


> With this the 2nd day of CES, its sure quiet on the Tivo front. Would have expected something more than a lame video of folks trying to watch TV too long.


Now that the major press conferences are about over, you will see the companies like TiVo make their announcements. My guess is they are saving a few of their announcements until near the end of CES. I wouldn't expect anything earth shattering this year though.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

At this point Android Stream support would be earth shattering. I'm hoping now it will show up by the 2014 NFL season. And to think I was hoping I would be able to use a stream with the 2012 NFL season.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

Watching Tebow greet the TV watchers right now... But I don't think they are going to make it.. They look pretty dead.


----------



## deaddeeds (Sep 19, 2008)

http://www.iptv-news.com/2014/01/ces-2014-tivo-reveals-second-screen-viewing-behaviour/

TiVo data indicates that overall, 78% of streaming-capable TiVo subscribers are streaming content to their mobile devices at least once per month since in-home capability was launched in September 2012. Additionally, the average number of streaming sessions per month has increased by almost 50% in the second half of the year, while the time spent on streaming sessions is up 20% per user on a monthly basis.

*No mention that is for iOS devices only and us Android users have been left out in the DARK.*


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The fact that there was another announcement from TiVo at all is good news. Maybe we still have hope that more things will be revealed.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

so far, yahoo! wins my vote for best presentation at 2014 ces  :

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2R6dhXVlJo8&feature=youtu.be[/media]


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That was terrible! Until Kenan came out every joke she told fell completely flat. I felt like I could hear crickets chirping. Even after Kenan came out the laughs were sparse.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> That was terrible! Until Kenan came out every joke she told fell completely flat. I felt like I could hear crickets chirping. Even after Kenan came out the laughs were sparse.


It was the completely wrong audience to do that skit with. Someone should of realized that before sending them out there. It isn't surprising that Yahoo doesn't get their audience considering they called everyone that didn't live on the coast "normals" aka idiots.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

JosephB said:


> The network DVR is a big deal for TiVo. You have to keep in mind, partner deals are more important to them than retail DVR customers. CableCard will die eventually, and there's no guarantee there will be a replacement. This may be the only hope for the TiVo interface and service at some date in the future.


If this is the 'only hope' I will no longer be a Tivo customer at that point.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

"He also confirmed that TiVo has 4K/Ultra HD support on product roadmap, and that the company expects to support native 4K later this year on its new retail-focused Roamio line of DVRs, MSO-distributed TiVo hardware, and on software that it ports to third-party DVRs from suppliers such as Pace."

"Because 4K is in the early stages of deployment, he views 4K support as a future-proofing measure. Were still trying to judge the timing on it, he said."

http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/virgin-media-testing-tivo’s-network-dvr/147562


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Sixto said:


> "He also confirmed that TiVo has 4K/Ultra HD support on product roadmap, and that the company expects to support native 4K later this year on its new retail-focused Roamio line of DVRs, MSO-distributed TiVo hardware, and on software that it ports to third-party DVRs from suppliers such as Pace."
> 
> "Because 4K is in the early stages of deployment, he views 4K support as a future-proofing measure. Were still trying to judge the timing on it, he said."
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/virgin-media-testing-tivo’s-network-dvr/147562


That Virgin Media is testing the network DVR from TiVo is interesting. Virgin is one of TiVo's biggest partners and is owned by Liberty Media, who owns a significant stake in Charter. I know Tom Rutledge killed Charter's TiVo trials when he came on board at Charter but this gives me hope that TiVo still has a chance at some point with Charter here in the US.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Sixto said:


> "He also confirmed that TiVo has 4K/Ultra HD support on product roadmap, and that the company expects to support native 4K later this year on its new retail-focused Roamio line of DVRs, MSO-distributed TiVo hardware, and on software that it ports to third-party DVRs from suppliers such as Pace."
> 
> "Because 4K is in the early stages of deployment, he views 4K support as a future-proofing measure. Were still trying to judge the timing on it, he said."
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/virgin-media-testing-tivo’s-network-dvr/147562


TiVo was late on HD TV, as I got my first HDTV in 2004 and had to use a Comcast DVR to record HDTV until 2006 when TiVo came out with an $800 HD DVR (the original Series 3), so now they will be early on 4K!!, to get true 4K will require much more bandwidth than normal HDTV, whatever the compression used (if used on both types of xmission). What I don't understand is the need of any DVR if your program(s) are in the cloud, you just need a interface to download and watch. A DVR without a hard drive is well not a DVR IMHO. Now in your home a TP or Roamio can serve as cloud storage for a TiVo Mini, but your still controlling the total system.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

lessd said:


> TiVo was late on HD TV, as I got my first HDTV in 2004 and had to use a Comcast DVR to record HDTV until 2006 when TiVo came out with an $800 HD DVR (the original Series 3), so now they will be early on 4K!!, to get true 4K will require much more bandwidth than normal HDTV, whatever the compression used (if used on both types of xmission). What I don't understand is the need of any DVR if your program(s) are in the cloud, you just need a interface to download and watch. A DVR without a hard drive is well not a DVR IMHO. Now in your home a TP or Roamio can serve as cloud storage for a TiVo Mini, but your still controlling the total system.


You had an HD DVR in 2004? I had an HD cable box that got about 4 channels, was a special cable box (my main cable box didn't do HD) and didn't have a DVR in it.

My original S3 was my first HD DVR.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Sixto said:


> "He also confirmed that TiVo has 4K/Ultra HD support on product roadmap, and that the company expects to support native 4K later this year on its new retail-focused Roamio line of DVRs, MSO-distributed TiVo hardware, and on software that it ports to third-party DVRs from suppliers such as Pace."
> 
> "Because 4K is in the early stages of deployment, he views 4K support as a "future-proofing" measure. "We're still trying to judge the timing on it," he said."
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/distribution/virgin-media-testing-tivo’s-network-dvr/147562


Gee, I wonder how they expect to change the hardware in the Roamios to handle 4k? IE the statement is out of whack. Tivo may indeed support 4k on a future device, but the Roamio hardware currently being sold will not.

Overall for Tivo putting up a full display and all at CES this year, they announced very little new and none of the things that were anticipated. No android support, no new Amazon client, no new partners to speak of.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

I asked @tivomargret via Twitter about any "real" announcements and all she said was this: 
We're showing the Opera TV Store with 100+ free apps for Series4 and Series5 TiVo boxes.

wow, really? 100+ worthless Roku like apps? thanks Tivo!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lessd said:


> TiVo was late on HD TV, as I got my first HDTV in 2004 and had to use a Comcast DVR to record HDTV until 2006 when TiVo came out with an $800 HD DVR (the original Series 3),...................


I got my first HD TiVos in May 2004. It worked with OTA and DirecTV.

Prior to that I had to use a couple of HTPCs to record and watch my HD content. A couple of HiPix DTV200 cards. I started using them in 2001 to recrod HD. But it was basically a digtal VCR that recorded OTA HD. I was so glad when I got a couple of the HD TiVos in 2004 and could stop monitoring all my HD recordings to make sure the shows came on at the time I had set.


----------



## ThomC (Nov 4, 2003)

I'd be happiest if I could stream from my Roamio to my Samsung Smart TVs via an Opera App.
Don't think they'll be making me happy though...


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

4k support is interesting when coupled with the Netflix & Amazon announcements at CES.

Also, 4K support could potentially lead to four simultaneous 1080p screens in a 2x2 grid or six 720p screens in a 3x3 grid. I never understood why TiVo never explored this option, multiple live TV screens, would be epic for Football and News junkies.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Why try to watch multiple live stations simultaneously when you can just record them and watch them one at a time? And why are you watching live TV at all? The whole point of TiVo is to record everything and watch whatever you want whenever you want.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> 87 hours is crazy! I hope someone brought some meth.





JosephB said:


> If I were going to sit down for 87 hours of binge watching, you can bet the blue stuff would be on the playlist


Wolf of Wall Street: "I'm not going to sit through that without being high."


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Grakthis said:


> You had an HD DVR in 2004? I had an HD cable box that got about 4 channels, was a special cable box (my main cable box didn't do HD) and didn't have a DVR in it.
> 
> My original S3 was my first HD DVR.


Comcast (in CT) had a HD DVR at the end of 2004, it only had 15 or 20 hour of storage. Few stations were in HD at that time, most of our family recording was with the Series 2 analog, not in HD. Cable Co starting HD xmission in 2003.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> Why try to watch multiple live stations simultaneously when you can just record them and watch them one at a time? And why are you watching live TV at all? The whole point of TiVo is to record everything and watch whatever you want whenever you want.


Because you like to football sports book look with multiple games on. 

Or at least that why one of my friends does that - with multiple DirecTV DVRs driving it so he can replay anything interesting for everone over watching football and tracking their various fantasy teams.

Don't entirely get that myself, but it's certainly an impressive collection of screens. A projector which is usually on the Red Zone channels, one monitor with the scoreboard channel, and 4 or 5 more with individual games on.


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Why try to watch multiple live stations simultaneously when you can just record them and watch them one at a time? And why are you watching live TV at all? The whole point of TiVo is to record everything and watch whatever you want whenever you want.


Sometimes when watching something on Comcast Video on Demand I won't get back to the program prior to Comcast losing my position in the program. Then I have to replay the entire program I've watched, including commercials, until I get back to where I was. Since I've got two TiVos, I switch to the other one during the playback and then back to the Video on Demand recording when I think it's at my restart point. Two screens would be a nicer solution to the problem, assuming Comcast never allows fast forward during viewing. And it would also give people a trick to do something more interesting during Comcast's irritating VOD commercials.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

VOD is an app isn't it? Not sure this feature would even work with that. I know it technically uses a tuner to function, but it's still being controlled by the app so I doubt that even if this feature existed you'd be able to push it to a PIP window while you watch something else. This would be more for live TV stuff. I know some people use it for sports, but even then you can't actually watch 2 things at once so you're either constantly darting your eyes between them or watching one and ignoring the other. But I'm not a sports guy, so maybe I don't understand.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

spaldingclan said:


> I asked @tivomargret via Twitter about any "real" announcements and all she said was this:
> We're showing the Opera TV Store with 100+ free apps for Series4 and Series5 TiVo boxes.
> 
> wow, really? 100+ worthless Roku like apps? thanks Tivo!


Could one of the apps be Amazon Prime Instant Streaming???

I have having to switch to my PS3 to watch that.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

mattack said:


> Could one of the apps be Amazon Prime Instant Streaming???


The Opera App Store has been out a few weeks. It doesn't have Amazon. However, I have intel that a new Amazon app IS being worked on.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Where's your intel on what happened with Android streaming??


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> Where's your intel on what happened with Android streaming??


Android streaming was being shown privately. Suggesting it's not as far along as they expected and/or they're saving the announcement for when less folks are making noise. Strategically, I think they made a mistake - they had an opportunity to put a stake in the ground with an announcement and a date if the timing isn't now. Same with a 'new apps story'. Having said that the TV watching stunt/gamble paid off and the company should get some decent press opportunities (think television morning show), assuming they're working the phones hard this weekend. But folks like us who are already customers and know what Roamio is about, it was a very dull TiVo CES.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

davezatz said:


> Android streaming was being shown privately. Suggesting it's not as far along as they expected and/or they're saving the announcement for when less folks are making noise. Strategically, I think they made a mistake - they had an opportunity to put a stake in the ground with an announcement and a date if the timing isn't now. Same with a 'new apps story'. Having said that the TV watching stunt/gamble paid off and the company should get some decent press opportunities (think television morning show), assuming they're working the phones hard this weekend. But folks like us who are already customers and know what Roamio is about, it was a very dull TiVo CES.


Amen.

Take the money wasted on a stupid advertising gimmick, give it to the developers, and see what happens. Get a few million Facebook posts about Android (and dare I say Windows 8) streaming, and see it on GMA tomorrow morning. Watching TV until you pass out from exhaustion isn't even interesting. If the press actually gives it a faint nod over the latest "Miley Cyrus singing toddler" video I'd be surprised.


----------

